# Help Needed



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

Hello every1,

I wanted to make some nice multiplex slingshot, and i have found this amazing slingshot that John has made.

As most of u know already, im still new to all the slingshot making thing, and i need ur help..

I need some1 to help me make this - http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=9519 into a PDF file (so it will be easier for me to use).

Thanks alot







.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Another option is to copy/paste it into a Word document. Then resize it to whatever you like. Print and cut it out.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

if you still need it , I can make it for you tomorrow


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Try this. Word 2007 has a 'Save As PDF.'


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

here is a .psd (photoshop document) of it.. simple.. its all u need


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

oops here it is.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

ok i cant upload th psd?


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

oh


shawnr5 said:


> Try this. Word 2007 has a 'Save As PDF.'


 oh,... its already up.. im retarded (drunk)


----------

